# Always feeling kind of dizzy/light-headed



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for the question guys, this may not be DP/DR related but it's something that's been bothering me.

I often feel dizzy/light-headed around noon for some reason. I don't know if it's because of low/high blood pressure, dehydration etc.

Being the anxious person I am I start thinking about brain tumors etc.

Just wondering if anyone else has an issue with this and could possibly help me out.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

I've had this issue for a while now as well. I'm guessing it's eaither allergies or part of my anxiety disorder. Either way, I've never looked too much into it.

Went to th ER once over it and they just said it was chronic vertigo.
Now sure if this calms you down or makes you feel any better.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Well....try drinking more, try eating some of carbohydrate to see if it's blood sugar, I think anxiety would be less liekly if it happens the same time every day, although I suppose there could be some kind of trigger in your environment that happens at the same rime every day


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback guys thanks


----------



## EnigmaticExistence (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi jayd...i also have the same anxiousness as you do..for days now, i keep thinking i have brain tumor because i've been feeling dizzy myself..I think we both are fine. If it was a brain tumor, you would have a hard time walking; you would be bumping into walls and stuff, so don't worry too much. You should try not to search up about brain tumors too because it might intensify your anxiety even more. If you are still anxious, you should go see a doctor to end your worry. Other than that, I think you are fine. Stay positive.


----------

